# C'est bien ici pour le PointG ....?



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

j'me suis pas trompée de site ...hein ? c'est bien là ...

je vous ai apporté la pub qui disait que c'était ici ...alors moi ...













Voilà les présentations sont faites maintenant !


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Salut Lorna, soit la bienvenue dans le bar.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Tidju Lorna ! Pour un début, tu frappes fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo et bienvenue dans le sanctuaire !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

...grillé par un djeune !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

nom de Zeus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 v'là du sang frais !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...grillé par un djeune !!!!



certes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais toujours sur la brèche *The*big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nom de Zeus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais ! Que ça ne t'empeche pas de rester tranquille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez respire ... ça va passer !!!


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...grillé par un djeune !!!!



C'est les bretelles ça. Fallait rester à la ceinture.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ! Que ça ne t'empeche pas de rester tranquille !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comment déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_flexion .. .extension .. flexion ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju Lorna ! Pour un début, tu frappes fort !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'aime bien être "entendue" !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Et allez ! toute la brochette d'obsédés qui rappliquent......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour Lorna : ne prends pas surtout pas peur ... ils sont "tout" sauf dangereux !!!


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et allez ! toute la brochette d'obsédés qui rappliquent.........



De quoi s'agit-il chef ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

*au fait BONJOUUUUUR À TOUS !!!!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment déjà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...fais gaffe aux mots en "sion", "tion", "cion", "xion", "fion ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)" ... et surtout ne me cherche pas !!!!... Arffffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De quoi s'agit-il chef ?


Arrrffff !!! ... superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nom de Zeus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vivivivi ...mais on se calme quand même ! hein ???


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...fais gaffe aux mots en "sion", "tion", "cion", "xion", "fion (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as oublié en "pion", comme morpion.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! Calmons-nous ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et puis, si ça tombe, Lorna est un vieux barbu sénile ... on en a déjà vu d'autres !!!


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis, si ça tombe, Lorna est un vieux barbu sénile ...



aricosec, c'est toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié en "pion", comme morpion.



va pas nous facher avec Nexka s'il te plait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et allez ! toute la brochette d'obsédés qui rappliquent.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*ben j'espère bien !*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! Calmons-nous ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUOI ??????????????????












ch'uis vexée !


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ch'uis vexée !



Bravo thebig ! T'as encore cassé l'ambiance.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *ben j'espère bien !*


...et puis, t'en fais pas ! ... je suis là !!! Pffffff !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> certes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, il est pas si ébréché que ça, TheBig


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est les bretelles ça. Fallait rester à la ceinture.



Ne lui parle pas de faire ceinture, ça il connaît déjà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bravo thebig ! T'as encore cassé l'ambiance.








 ... mwouais ... et je m'en excuse ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais par contre, je déteste les mauvaises surprises et avec l'age, on devient méfiant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour Lorna :
si t'es une fille, poste un gros smiley vert hilare !
si t'es un garçon, poste un gros smiley rouge honteux !
si t'es aucun des deux, et ben, ne poste rien !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

*ch'uis toujours vexée !!!!!!!*


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui parle pas de faire ceinture, ça il connaît déjà



Mouai. Sauf que sur les siennes, il rajoute ça :


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> des deux, et ben, ne poste rien !



Raciste !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *ch'uis toujours vexée !!!!!!!*


...allez Lorna, un petit effort pour un vieux qui doit épargner son pauvre coeur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas inventer quand meme !!!


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

Bah ! On est pas beaucoup, ça les surprend...


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Je crois qu'on dérive là.

Le sujet est le point G. Quelle est votre position par rapport à ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! On est pas beaucoup, ça les surprend...


Aaarrrrrrghhhhhh ! C'est trop pour moi !!! ... Adieu monde cruel !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on dérive là.
> 
> Le sujet est le point G. Quelle est votre position par rapport à ça ?



Désolé, j'ai pas de quoi faire un point GPS


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai pas de quoi faire un point GPS



Je rappelle qu'on parle de Point G, pas de Luc G.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mwouais ... et je m'en excuse ...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houlaaaaaa je ne m'attendais pas à autant de méfiance,et d'agressivité ... (oui j'ai tendance en plus à être parano !!! ce qui n'arrange rien je vous l'accorde !) ...

ben oui je suis un fille, et NON ne comptez pas sur moi pour poster une photo de moi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : pour tous et en particulier thebiglebowsky ... il me semble qu'il y à un moyen d'en savoir un peu plus sur moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! On est pas beaucoup, ça les surprend...




MERCI Lumai, je me sens moins seule d'un coup !!!!


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2003)

CHOUETTE une autre Girl... On va finir par être en majoritée!!! Faites gaffe les gars


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> CHOUETTE une autre Girl... On va finir par être en majoritée!!! Faites gaffe les gars



AAAAAAAh, alors si je compte bien là on est trois ????
Anntraxh t'es ou ??????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on dérive là.
> Le sujet est le point G. Quelle est votre position par rapport à ça ?


Très simple : 
...les spécialistes du point G sont les pilotes (ceux qui viennent d'empiler des culottes d'ailleurs...!!! Pffffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... en pleine action, ils virent un coup à droite, un coup à gauche, et paf, ils attrapent le point G dans la gueule et comme ce point G est équivalent à plusieurs fois leur propre poids ils bèsent (pardon ! ils pèsent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) beaucoup...
C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle on ne met pas de balance dans les avions pour leur éviter des mauvaises surprises du genre : "Oh p..... 490 kilos, mon string va péter !!!" (ceci, bien entendu en admettant que les pilotes portent des strings ce qui vraisemblablement est dangereux en cas d'éjection forcée et de chute dans le jardin de Krystof...!!!)
Un pilote en plein point G perd sa conscience et ses moyens par la meme occasion ... sauf moi, car j'ai conscience de n'avoir plus beaucoup de moyens, ce qui m'aide lorsque je vire de bord, ce qui, je vous rassure, ne m'est pas encore arrivé !!!


----------



## anntraxh (23 Octobre 2003)

Ouéééééé , et quelle girl ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bienvenue , Lorna !


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2003)

Ouiap Ya aussi Lumai, barbarela et macelene... On va finir par faire un match.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ouéééééé , et quelle girl ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Meeeeeeeerciiiiiii*


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouiap Ya aussi Lumai, barbarela et macelene... On va finir par faire un match.



T'as oublié la plus belle :


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Salut Lorna, bienvenue.

Fais pas attention c'est tous des affreux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié la plus belle :


























JoliiiiiiiiiE !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouiap Ya aussi Lumai, barbarela et macelene... On va finir par faire un match.



rajoutons Ginette107 et prerima


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié la plus belle :








 ... ça ! c'est bas et indigne !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps pour Nephou : t'as encore un NKK qui traine quelque part ?????


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Dites, les filles, vous n'avez plus rien à tapoter pour Roberto ?


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça ! c'est bas et indigne !!!!



Quand tu dis "bas", c'est en dessous de la ceinture.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> JoliiiiiiiiiE !


Bon ! ... ça va maintenant !!!


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ... ça va maintenant !!!



Pour une fois que quelqu'un te fait un compliment, tu pourrais au moins remercier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que quelqu'un te fait un compliment, tu pourrais au moins remercier.




Ouais d'ailleurs, moi je te traite pas de ... vieux barbu sénile ...(si je me souviens bien) !!!


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les filles, vous n'avez plus rien à tapoter pour Roberto ?



Bah je croyais ke tu voulais pas t'en occuper finalement du travail de Roberto.... Kes tu viens nous surveiller????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour tous et en particulier thebiglebowsky ... il me semble qu'il y à un moyen d'en savoir un peu plus sur moi ...


Euh ! Krystof ... imagine un peu qu'au hasard de ses pérégrinations sur le net, ma fille (qui n'est pas la dernière pour ce genre de trucs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), se soit inscrite sous le pseudo de Lorna !!!!
Imagine qu'elle tombe sur vos insanités ... traumatisée à vie qu'elle serait !!!


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imagine qu'elle tombe sur vos insanités ... traumatisée à vie qu'elle serait !!!



C'est pas déjà fait, avec le père qu'elle a.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Ffffiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!! Ils m'embetent tous .... et toutes !!!


----------



## anntraxh (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les filles, vous n'avez plus rien à tapoter pour Roberto ?



he , on peut encore faire autre chose que tapoter pour Roberto, nous, les filles .... ???


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

*Yesssss une nouvelle, on va finir par être le sexe fort !!!!!* 

Bienvenue  Lorna, me plaît bien ce petit nom


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas déjà fait, avec le père qu'elle a.



ça, c'est pas de toi, Krystof, c'est un lieu commun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je suis vexé de pas l'avoir posté avant que tu ne le fasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Krystof ... imagine un peu qu'au hasard de ses pérégrinations sur le net, ma fille (qui n'est pas la dernière pour ce genre de trucs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je serais ta fille ????? dis-donc moi on me traite de parano, j'ai trouvé pire que moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> he , on peut encore faire autre chose que tapoter pour Roberto, nous, les filles .... ???


Euh ! quelqu'un de bien intentionné et sous le couvert de l'anonymat pourrait-il avertir Roberto afin de mater la rébellion qui couve dans l'oeuf ???


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je serais ta fille ????? dis-donc moi on me traite de parano, j'ai trouvé pire que moi !!!



Très simple à savoir. Tu mets de la moutarde ou du ketchup avec tes frites ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2003)

Coucou Macelene, c'est cool on est presque toute là!! C'est l'emeute.. Tremblez les gars!! Tremblez!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je serais ta fille ?????


Non ! J'en doute ! ... si tu étais ma fille, tu aurais déjà dévoilé à tout le monde la première chose que je fais le matin en me levant (à part tomber sur le chien - mon bichon de poils - qui manie l'art consommé de se mettre n'importe ou on ne l'attend pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...







ps : on est prié de ne pas essayer de deviner et surtout de ne pas sortir des grossièretés du style : pisser, roter, péter et tout le reste !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... non Krystof ... c'est pas la peine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Très simple à savoir. Tu mets de la moutarde ou du ketchup avec tes frites ?



Euuuuh pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Yesssss une nouvelle, on va finir par être le sexe fort !!!!!*
> 
> Bienvenue  Lorna, me plaît bien ce petit nom



MErci !!!!

bonjour à toi !


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! J'en doute ! ... si tu étais ma fille, tu aurais déjà dévoilé à tout le monde la première chose que je fais le matin en me levant (à part tomber sur le chien - mon bichon de poils - qui manie l'art consommé de se mettre n'importe ou on ne l'attend pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai qu'en tête la scène du film où il fume un énorme oinj au lit après avoir imprégné la peintre....









 j'ai gagné alors.....?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh pourquoi ?


Ne l'écoute donc pas ! en fritologie, c'est un ignare et un iconoclaste de première !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'en tête la scène du film où il fume un énorme oinj au lit après avoir imprégné la peintre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrfffffff ! scène mémorable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 ... non ! c'est pas ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Très simple à savoir. Tu mets de la moutarde ou du ketchup avec tes frites ?



*Non mais comment t'as sû que j'ai mangé des frites ce midi même ?????????? *


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffffff ! scène mémorable !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolé, retourne au mini-chat mwoa....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Non mais comment t'as sû que j'ai mangé des frites ce midi même ?????????? *


...Y'a une tache de graisse sur ton premier post !!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouiap Ya aussi Lumai, barbarela et macelene... On va finir par faire un match.



Y manque aussi Coralie et Magoo... et toutes les copines à Paul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue Lorna.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

TheBig ....je voulais, tout à l'heure, comme simple moyen d'en savoir plus ...de  ça 

rassuré ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Lorna.


Euh Lorna ! comme tu es toute fraiche sur le forum, je me dois de t'avertir que nous avons décidé de "ficher" tous les posteurs dont nous ne sommes pas certains de la moralité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les pires, ce sont ceux dont les pseudos sont de couleur verte !!! Méfie-toi d'eux comme la peste !!!
Comme on n'a pas pu les éjecter, on les a peint en vert (tu sais, avant on faisait ça avec des plumes et du goudron !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rassuré ?


Ouf, rassuré !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Veuillez m'excuser pour ma familiarité, chère Lorna !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : pas envie d'en prendre plein la tronche, moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Euh ! Salut lo, comment allez-vous ??? hummmm !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Lorna ! comme tu es toute fraiche sur le forum, je me dois de t'avertir que nous avons décidé de "ficher" tous les posteurs dont nous ne sommes pas certains de la moralité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*t'es sérieux là ???*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, rassuré !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhéhé, on fait moins l'malin là !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *t'es sérieux là ???*


Pour sur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens demande à Krystof !!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *t'es sérieux là ???*



Oui, il est sérieux... Nous les verts, on est tous comme ça en vrai:






C'est joli non...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour sur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai comme une impression bizarre qu'on se fout de gueule là ....


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les pires, ce sont ceux dont les pseudos sont de couleur verte !!! Méfie-toi d'eux comme la peste !!!
> Comme on n'a pas pu les éjecter, on les a peint en vert (tu sais, avant on faisait ça avec des plumes et du goudron !)



C'est tellement vrai.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est sérieux... Nous les verts, on est tous comme ça en vrai:








 ... tu vois, je te l'avais bien dit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...faut absolument faire quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est sérieux... Nous les verts, on est tous comme ça en vrai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quoi donc ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme une impression bizarre qu'on se fout de gueule là ....


Ben non ! J'ai passé l'age de prendre des risques inconsidérés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...courageux, mais pas téméraire !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : le goudron et les plumes ... ça vient là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ! J'ai passé l'age de prendre des risques inconsidérés !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Si je m'en chargeais moi ... hein ? *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est sérieux... Nous les verts, on est tous comme ça en vrai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heureusement que l'on ne fait pas tous des liens qui ne marchent JAMAIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (çà doit bien faire 20 fois que tu nous file ton lien Peter Pan et tu ne sais toujours pas qu'çà marche pâs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Fais gaffe ! Si ca continue tu vas finir en rouge !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

*je suis contente, ma première demie-journée dans ce bar m'a fait passer un bon moment en votre compagnie ...heureuse de vous rencontrer, tous, même ceux à qui je n'ai pû répondre (faute de temps) ...je reviens bientôt ...là le devoir m'appelle !!! *











PS : je vous mijoterai d'autres images comme ça c'est promis !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les pires, ce sont ceux dont les pseudos sont de couleur verte !!! Méfie-toi d'eux comme la peste !!!
> Comme on n'a pas pu les éjecter, on les a peint en vert (tu sais, avant on faisait ça avec des plumes et du goudron !)



bouh


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour Lorna et bienvenue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé de jouer les rabats-joie, mais il faut faire un peu d'administratif avant de rentrer au bar.

Guichet n° 7


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de jouer les rabats-joie, mais il faut faire un peu d'administratif avant de rentrer au bar.
> 
> Guichet n° 7




Tu m'excuseras mais elle doit d'abord remplir le formulaire PY521a7


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour sur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sérieux......thebig !!?? Pfff.....


----------



## PetIrix (23 Octobre 2003)

Exact.

Alors, m'zelle Lorna, vous me remplissez ceci, siouplait :

Formulaire PY521a7

Et vous faite la queue, là pour l'inscription.

Guichet n° 7 

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euhhh  M'sieur Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le formulaire PK21-12Z_K, c'est toujours en deux exemplaires ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que l'on ne fait pas tous des liens qui ne marchent JAMAIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bizarre, chez moi ça s'affichait, maintenant plus...

Sinon, ceux qui interdisent de faire des links depuis leurs pages n'ont pas compris grand chose au Web... n'est-ce pas Peter Pan...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh  M'sieur Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non inutile: il suffit juste de remplir une attestation de votre  prénom 
Le bar lui offre d'ailleurs un petit roman photo made by BarbieIn© contre une peinture ou une photo d'identité 

ensuite dodo


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Lorna ! comme tu es toute fraiche sur le forum, je me dois de t'avertir que nous avons décidé de "ficher" tous les posteurs dont nous ne sommes pas certains de la moralité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien pratique d'ailleurs !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> bouh



elle t'avantage bien cette photo n'empêche !


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe ! Si ca continue tu vas finir en rouge !!



Et toi tu vas finir tout bleu


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu vas finir tout bleu



je peux devenir rose msieur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu vas finir tout bleu








 ... tiens, le chef des verts qui rapplique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lorna ! Peux-tu doubler la ration de plumes et de goudron ? Arf !


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je peux devenir rose msieur ?



Il faut d'abord que je retrouve mon mauve (ça se passe dans le php, et c'est toujours pas mon truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faut d'abord que je retrouve mon mauve (ça se passe dans le php, et c'est toujours pas mon truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu me passes en rose ? ouéééééééééé !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> elle t'avantage bien cette photo n'empêche !



Atteeends, tu sais combien elles m'ont coûté les lunettes !?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Atteeends, tu sais combien elles m'ont coûté les lunettes !?



oui

trop cher !


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu vas finir tout bleu


Et toc, le finn !!


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et toc, le finn !!



oui, il est toqué !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

* Bon voilà je m'absente 3 heures, je reviens et je ne comprends plus rien !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... alors quelqu'un pourrait me réexpliquer gentiment tout ça ....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous vous rendez pas compte, mais vu de l'extérieur, ça fait cercle très fermé chez vous ... je n'ai pas encore le réglement intérieur propre au bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon alors si j'ai bien compris ...euh, il faut que je recommande du goudron supplémentaire et des plumes, (en ce moment y'à pénuerie, on va faire avec autre chose je crois) ...il faut que j'aille au poste de police du coin pour demander le formulaire B4785156, remplir tout ça et envoyer le feuillet rose à Apple, le bleu à la préfecture, le vert à mon maire, le bleu à mon voisin ... euuuh me méfier des verts, des hommes verts, des fruits verts, des ou verts ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'oublie quelque chose ....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

les verts ! méfie toi des verts ! ce sont des martiens de modérateurs, !! ils vont t'emmener !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] les verts ! méfie toi des verts ! ce sont des martiens de modérateurs, !! ils vont t'emmener !



Pour chercher les verts, c'est ici


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

Pour les verres c'est là


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu vas finir tout bleu


 moi aussi du rose comme mon ami alem... je peux avoir ? moi je veux juste la couleur rien d'autre... allez Beny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_smouick shchmouick_ (bruit du baise main)


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi du rose comme mon ami alem... je peux avoir ? moi je veux juste la couleur rien d'autre... allez Beny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es sur que c'est du Baise main ??


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es sur que c'est du Baise main ??



Du baise pied ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] les verts ! méfie toi des verts ! ce sont des martiens de modérateurs, !! ils vont t'emmener !



OUAIIIIIIIIIIIIS , pourquoi pas un peu de piment dans ma vie !!!


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es sur que c'est du Baise main ??



ahahaaaa on ne peut plus sûr ....

nan mais... zaza il est trop vieux pour moi pour ce qui est du reste... et en plus c'est pas son truc chuis sûr aussi


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OUAIIIIIIIIIIIIS , pourquoi pas un peu de piment dans ma vie !!!



ah si tu y tiens alors !!


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

attends j'arrive


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

poivre, ou acide chlorydrique?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah si tu y tiens alors !!




euh ...parfois ...il m'arrive de parler trop vite


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh ...parfois ...il m'arrive de parler trop vite


 mais non, mais non, iens un peut voir par ici... vieeeennnn vooooaaar le môssieur hin hin hin


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh ...parfois ...il m'arrive de parler trop vite



ne t'inquiètes pas mon enfant... avec Mackie, on va bien prendre soin de toi !!


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

du calme les enfants lire un dvd et flooder sur un alu j'ai du mal


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

On en voit de toutes les couleurs ici


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On en voit de toutes les couleurs ici



arrête de mater mon bandeau


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OUAIIIIIIIIIIIIS , pourquoi pas un peu de piment dans ma vie !!!



Pourquoi pas, mais pas verts les piments alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils sont pas mûrs, les verts.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, mais pas verts les piments alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non en effet je préfère les rouges, bien mûrs (enfin juste à point ...) !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non en effet je préfère les rouges








 ... Euh, y'a pas une petite place d'admin qui se libérerait par hasard sur le forum ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je suis pret à fayotter pour l'avoir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Euh, y'a pas une petite place d'admin qui se libérerait par hasard sur le forum ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 rooo, "du sang neuf" (comme disait ...euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais plus qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et voilà ce que ça donne !!!

C'est du propre ...

PS : bonjour thebiglebowsky ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

Salut Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, la peche aujourd'hui ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lorna !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé oui la pêche, la bonne humeur, le joie de vivre ... bref comme d'habitude quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : 4 smileys ça devrait bien être représentatif de mon humeur du jour !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2003)

J'imagine ... le monde entier qui afficherait 4 gros smileys vert hilares ... mais ça y est, je reve encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine ... le monde entier qui afficherait 4 gros smileys vert hilares ... mais ça y est, je reve encore !!!



Oui vu comme ça, ça fait un peu utopique , mais si on commençait déjà au bar ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(c'est un bon début ... non ?)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui vu comme ça, ça fait un peu utopique , mais si on commençait déjà au bar ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_bonjour, vous deux_


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> héhé oui la pêche, la bonne humeur, le joie de vivre ... bref comme d'habitude quoi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah que c sympa cette bonne humeur et tellement communicatif !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci, on a envie de dire Petite Lorna....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine ... le monde entier qui afficherait 4 gros smileys vert hilares ... mais ça y est, je reve encore !!!



_imagine all the people..._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah que c sympa cette bonne humeur et tellement communicatif !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... (ça fait plaisir dis donc !)


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine ... le monde entier qui afficherait 4 gros smileys vert hilares ... mais ça y est, je reve encore !!!



Comme ça :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça :



c'est le résultat de ta nuit


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est le résultat de ta nuit



Non, je ne faisais qu'illustrer les propos du big.
Ma nuit a été agitée.
Je me suis réveillé en sueur, j'ai rêvé que je faisais du sport.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis réveillé en sueur, j'ai rêvé que je faisais du sport.



ouf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je craignais que tu avais rêvé de moi


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, mais pas verts les piments alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention, les rouges ici deviennent mauves...


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non en effet je préfère les rouges, bien mûrs (enfin juste à point ...) !!!



Pour les piments TheBig, la saison est déjà bien avancée, je sais pas si on peut encore dire qu'ils sont à point


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ouf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il aurait alors s'agit d'un cauchemar, et non d'un rêve.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour les piments TheBig, la saison est déjà bien avancée, je sais pas si on peut encore dire qu'ils sont à point



mouais, c'est comme la viande fraiche, je la préfère bleue !  :d


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne faisais qu'illustrer les propos du big.
> Ma nuit a été agitée.
> Je me suis réveillé en sueur, j'ai rêvé que je faisais du sport.









 piouuuf j'ai eu peur là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait alors s'agit d'un cauchemar, et non d'un rêve.



je craignais des pollutions nocturnes intempestives...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_ok..._


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] :d



mince ya un smiley qui s'est suicidé pendant le transport...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un smiley de l'ordre du temple solaire !


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> piouuuf j'ai eu peur là !!!



Tant que tu n'es pas sous la menace d'un ZIP, il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir peur, mon enfant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Allez encore une petite pour vous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(hop je remets mes 4 smileys fétiches !)


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

3 heures qu'elle est dessus ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça laisse rêveur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













t'es sûr qu'elle n'est pas sous la menace d'un ZIP ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu n'es pas sous la menace d'un ZIP, il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir peur, mon enfant.




La menace d'un ZIP ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ZIP ZIP ZIP ...


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La menace d'un ZIP ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chaque chose en son temps. Ton tour viendra. Pour l'instant, l'infirmerie est pleine, nous allons attendre un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut Lorna !*
> C'est Roberto.
> Roberto Vendez.
> 
> ...



je sens l'arnaque là ... non ?


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je sens l'arnaque là ... non ?



Regarde son avatar, tu comprendras. Et encore, là, on ne voit pas le fouet.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Regarde son avatar, tu comprendras. Et encore, là, on ne voit pas le fouet.



vivivi, j'avais remarqué, passez votre chemin homme mal intentionné


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Chaque chose en son temps. Ton tour viendra. Pour l'instant, l'infirmerie est pleine, nous allons attendre un peu.




celà aurait-il un rapport avec les deux smileys en signature de tes messages ........???


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> celà aurait-il un rapport avec les deux smileys en signature de tes messages ........???






*Bien vu, t' as tapé dans la cible .*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui, il est toqué !



C'est normal pour quelqu'un qui a habité une ville où les habitants sont surnommés  les toqués !











 (véridique la preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rooo, "du sang neuf" (comme disait ...euh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*FIIIIIIIIIIIIN !!!*








 je suis vexé itou !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *FIIIIIIIIIIIIN !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OUppppssssss  *pardon FIIIIIIIIIN* ...euh je dois dire madame, mademoiselle ... il me sembe voir un  *E* à vexé *E*







PS : aïe


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *FIIIIIIIIIIIIN !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va te faire ziper et soigne moi cette vilaine peau !


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je sens l'arnaque là ... non ?






*Non, pas de soucis Lorna, c'est notre gentil pourvoyeur de pages, t'expliquera le travail.* 

Et si tu acceptes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Bienvenue à la Roberto Corporation*




_tu verras ce n'est pas si terrible que ça, ya quelques épreuves à passer, toutes simples......_


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OUppppssssss  *pardon FIIIIIIIIIN* ...euh je dois dire madame, mademoiselle ... il me sembe voir un  *E* à vexé *E*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui Finn est une folle !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui Finn est une folle !



disons plutot que je souffre temporairement de Macinsidite aigue subite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> va te faire ziper et soigne moi cette vilaine peau !



j'ai arrété le roaccutane il y a longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (parait qu'c'est pas bon quand on veut avoir des gosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui Finn est une folle !














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










krystof, t'oublies pas pour le zapping merci....


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai arrété le roaccutane il y a longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai pensé à toi samedi soir à Pigalle... yavait une affiche : "Big Popper" 10 ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut pas laisser ses "e" trainer avec vous !! Bandes de renards !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> faut pas laisser ses "e" trainer avec vous !! Bandes de renards !!



déjà Parkinson


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> faut pas laisser ses "e" trainer avec vous !! Bandes de renards !!



comme pour le ZIP, une attention de tous les instants est requise... un moment d'innattention et voilà le résultat....


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> comme pour le ZIP, une attention de tous les instants est requise... un moment d'innattention et voilà le résultat....



c'est comme qui dirat "baisser son pantalon" avec un sonnyboy derrière... ya des trucs, faut faire gaffe...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

PS : essayez de parler avec des dents comme ça !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

je connais un bon dentiste sur Macbidule...


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut Lorna !*
> C'est Roberto.
> Roberto Vendez.
> 
> ...



Des tickets resto !!! Des tickets resto ???? J'étais pas là le jour de la distribution ???!!!???


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention, les rouges ici deviennent mauves...



Peut-être pas, finalement


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être pas, finalement



est-il possible de se procurer une version papier classée chronologiquement de tes 984128 posts (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) svp...

j'ai pû rien à lire le soir....?


----------



## aricosec (23 Octobre 2003)

MACG jusqu'a la mort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme d'habitude, je vais y songer.


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> celà aurait-il un rapport avec les deux smileys en signature de tes messages ........???



Meuh non. Qui t'as encore dit ces bêtises ?


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> MACG jusqu'a la mort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On tente une sortie aricosec


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non. Qui t'as encore dit ces bêtises ?



Ben c'est ta signature qui me laissait perplexe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zip ... et les deux zigottos juste après ... 

Pfff ces langages codés moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> faut pas laisser ses "e" trainer avec vous !! Bandes de renards !!



héhé, exactly !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh tu me rajouteras un E pour moi ( *renardE*)


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> héhé, exactly !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



malheureuse !!! tu vas voir débarquer à tes basques tous les SMG de la Terre qui jusque là se terraient parce qu'ils n'étaient pas sur de ton sexe... quel mallheur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










d'ici que Rico lui donne du "Ma Biche" ya pas loin !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> malheureuse !!! tu vas voir débarquer à tes basques tous les SMG de la Terre qui jusque là se terraient parce qu'ils n'étaient pas sur de ton sexe... quel mallheur !!
> 
> ...








 Les SMG ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : personne m'appelle "ma biche" !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les SMG ???


Ah ! c'est vrai que tu n'as pas connu les heures de gloire de Sir MacGregor (SMG) !!! hihi !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : personne m'appelle "ma biche" !!!!!



pas encore....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> pas encore....


T'en fais pas Lorna ! Je suis le dernier rempart de la moralité sur ce forum ... et je veille au grain !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas encore....








NAAAAAAAN j'ai dit  *personne*





et non je ne connais pas ce cher Mac grégor ché pas koi !


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et non je ne connais pas ce cher Mac grégor ché pas koi !



ben laisse les choses en l'état alors....


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> NAAAAAAAN j'ai dit  *personne*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes, ça va venir..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Faites gaffe les gars !!! Le premier qui embete Lorna devra me passer sur le corps !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : tout compte fait, je préfèrerais que Lorna se fasse embeter par nos gentilles posteuses habituelles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...c'est vrai quoi ! à choisir !!!


----------



## anntraxh (24 Octobre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Arrrrrffffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tigg Maigg me met toujours de bonne humeur !!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas Lorna ! Je suis le dernier rempart de la moralité sur ce forum ... et je veille au grain !!!



Y'a de l'abus là! Kestu ferais pas pour essayer de refourguer ta petite graine!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>















 Grrrrrrr


mais bon ...puisque ça vient de toi Ann'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : attention à ce qu'à dit TheBig ...à moins que ...


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe les gars !!! Le premier qui embete Lorna devra me passer sur le corps !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, bah retourne-toi que je te passe sur le corps !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça m'épuise : il a déja fallu que je passe sur le corps de mackie (dormant au pied de mon lit), sur le corps de Bouilla (obligations pacsales), sur le corps sans vie de ma combinaison de _petit.agité_... ça commence à faire beaucoup... je vais surement pas avoir la frite pour te passer dessus mon BigLesboYouki...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de l'abus là! Kestu ferais pas pour essayer de refourguer ta petite graine!








 ... petite graine, d'accord ! mais gros pistil !!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> mon BigLesbo...



Mon bigLesbo ?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment est-ce possible ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mon bigLesbo ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'aurais tout vu et tout entendu sur ce forum !!!


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu nous aura quand même caché assez longtemps que tu es une fille....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de 19 ans en plus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et toutes les photos de ton patron que tu as posté... méchante fille !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et toutes les photos de ton patron que tu as posté... méchante fille !!!!













Nephou ! un NKK ... vite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tu nous aura quand même caché assez longtemps que tu es une fille....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la ptéro, c'est toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> la ptéro, c'est toi








 ... Neeeephooouuuuuu ! Tu te dépeches ou quoi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je ne vais quand meme pas me narakiriser avec ma pince à épiler !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

j'ai une lime à ongles mon BigOudis...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tu nous aura quand même caché assez longtemps que tu es une fille....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viens Thebig, laisse les parler...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est rien que des méchants jaloux...
Je t'offre un cocktail d'oestrogènes comme d'hab' ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

juste pour info, les gars (excusez ma familiarité !) ...je ne comprends rien de rien !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais bon, ce n'est pas trop grave je crois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça viendra avec l'expérience !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> juste pour info, les gars (excusez ma familiarité !) ...je ne comprends rien de rien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_[mode lubrique picard on]vins dans in coin eum'tiote, j'va t'montrer ![/mode lubrique picard off]_


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça viendra avec l'expérience !



On s'habitue à tout, c'est une question de temps


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... petite graine, d'accord ! mais gros pistil !!!



ouais boaf, c'est de la Macro ta photo là ...donc en vrai ...ben c'est pas fâmeux fâmeux ... 

Peut mieux faire !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais boaf, c'est de la Macro ta photo là ...donc en vrai ...ben c'est pas fâmeux fâmeux ...
> 
> Peut mieux faire !



macro pistil oui ! mais il fait le maximum !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> macro pistil oui ! mais il fait le maximum !!!



houlalalala, je sens qu'il va s'énerver !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez, hop une série de smileys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 et ça repart !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais boaf, c'est de la Macro ta photo là ...donc en vrai ...ben c'est pas fâmeux fâmeux ...
> 
> Peut mieux faire !















 MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En plus je me suis laissé dire qu'il etait passablement fané le pistil en question...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok je connais le chemin...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _[mode lubrique picard on]vins dans in coin eum'tiote, j'va t'montrer ![/mode lubrique picard off]_



[mode castration on] ouiij'arrrive mon gaaaars, justement j'ai affûté mon outillage !!!![mode castration off]

Y a-t-il encore des volontaires ... parmi vous ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ?



comme c'est étrange


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pis apparemment, y serait un peu ... masqué, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire  là


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode castration on] ouiij'arrrive mon gaaaars, justement j'ai affûté mon outillage !!!![mode castration off]
> 
> Y a-t-il encore des volontaires ... parmi vous ???
> 
> ...



_même pas peur..._


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode castration on] ouiij'arrrive mon gaaaars, justement j'ai affûté mon outillage !!!![mode castration off]
> 
> Y a-t-il encore des volontaires ... parmi vous ???
> 
> ...



Pour ?
Castrer les hommes verts ? 

Toujours !!

Suffit de demander !!


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ok je connais le chemin...



A peine revenu, tu repars déjà


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A peine revenu, tu repars déjà



Ben oui je vous aime bien mais vraiment ca caille plus ici que dans l'hemisphere sud


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> l'hemisphere sud



Où ça


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Madagascar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bientot les photos dans le thread approprié (ou en cliquant sur le lien ci dessous)


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

Y en a qui ont de la chance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Profite bien.


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le zapping va être chargé demain, j'espère que tu as déjà commencé au moins....


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Le zapping va être chargé demain, j'espère que tu as déjà commencé au moins....



Peut-être pas pour demain, mais pour bientôt, c'est certain.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non en fait j'en reviens   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je repartirais volontier...


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben non en fait j'en reviens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamais content ces anesthésistes. Un coup j't'endors, un coup j'te réveille.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Jamais content ces anesthésistes. Un coup j't'endors, un coup j'te réveille.



Et entre les deux: ZIP!!!


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être pas, finalement



Et puis finalement pas...


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et entre les deux: ZIP!!!



Les avantages du métier, et pour certains, la seule possibilité de zipper.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben non en fait j'en reviens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh m'oublie pas cette fois ci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_PS : j'ai surveillé ton appart' pendant ton absence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en ai profité pour poster sous ton pseudo dans le forum developpement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Les avantages du métier, et pour certains, la seule possibilité de zipper.








 bon voilà je m'absente, je reviens et je ne comprends plus rien, ça parle de voyage, d'anesthésie, bon que ce soit clair ... qui ZIPPE qui ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci pour vos éclaircissements ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soyez sympa pensez aux nouveaux !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

même castré, je peux te zipper si ça te tente !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_qui veut peut peu_





_j'mavais trompeche_


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

Tu postes vite petiote.. et puis moi.. je.... arf... rhhoho... zzzZZZZZZ


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] même castré, je peux te zipper si ça te tente !!



Parce que toi aussi tu t'y mets ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Elle va être belle la chenille tient !! C'est toujours TheBIG qui fait la loco ??? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !!_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que toi aussi tu t'y mets ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens !?!
Kes kil deviennent eux ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Bon vu comme ça tourne, ce ne doit pas être ici pour le PointG !!!


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu comme ça tourne, ce ne doit pas être ici pour le PointG !!!



Oui... Toute la question est là !! Dans quel sens va t-il falloir (se)tourner...?


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Et arrête de nous faire des cachotteries  Lorna...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Toute la question est là !! Dans quel sens va t-il falloir (se)tourner...?



Le vent tourne on dirait ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et arrête de nous faire des cachotteries  Lorna...















 Les copieuuuuuurs !!!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le vent tourne on dirait ...



Fais 'tention quand même.
Ya pas que le vent manifestement !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu comme ça tourne, ce ne doit pas être ici pour le PointG !!!



Ce serait plutot le point P


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

_si la belle s'appelait lorna
et qu'elle faisait causer les gars
c'était qu'elle cherchait chez macgé
quelqun qui puisse l'étonner
las elle rencontre des malotrus
qui voudrait caresser son ...
point de seigneurs chez ces manants
ils ne pensent qu'au rentre dedans
quand l'arico parle de biche
c'est parce qu'il reve de ses miches
on voit thebig se mettre en frais
et quand il lui parle de raie
il nous fait croire qu'c'est du poisson
vraiment il nous prend pour des ....
on voit l'alem qui tente son coup
meme avec son petit bout
c'est un vaillant un casse cou
si la belle ne l'met pas a genoux
krystof se met au diapason
il lui apporte des bonbons
et si elle met la main dedans
faudra faire attention aux dents
je garde finn pour la fin
et lui non plus n'est pas un saint
je l'est vu souvent dérapé
et tomber même dans le péché
_ 










ps : *ma biche ! *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> qui ZIPPE qui ???








 ... sur ce forum, n'importe qui zippe n'importe qui et n'importe quand !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, écoute ! Cette nuit, je m'ennuyais un peu et je me balladais sur les forums ... Je passe devant la MGZ (MacGameZone pour les ignares) et je vois de la lumière...
Je pousse la porte, je croise Slug qui venait d'empaler une brochette de terrificators sanglants, et, tout innocemment, je dis : "Hé salut les gars ! Une petite partie de CS (Counter Strike), ça vous botterait ???"





 Silence de mort ! ... J'ai eu juste le temps d'entendre quelques centaines de "ZIP" et je me suis réveillé, inconscient, moulu et rétamé devant la porte du forum OSX !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'entre en rampant pour demander de l'aide ... une certaine frénésie régnait à l'intérieur ... je glisse sur quelques kernel panic abandonnés sur le paillasson, et en plaisantant pour mettre l'ambiance, je dis "Hé les gars, y'aurait quelqu'un pour m'aider à mettre XP sur mon nibook ???"
...Re-silence de mort ! Re-centaines de ZIP bruyants et je me réveille devant la porte du Bar ce matin !
Bon, ben j'en profite pour vous dire bonjour, mais devoir poster debout, c'est pas pratique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...Bande de nases !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

...et en plus, ils en profitent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je ne suis plus aussi rapide pour courir qu'avant !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _si la belle s'appelait lorna
> et qu'elle faisait causer les gars
> c'était qu'elle cherchait chez macgé
> quelqun qui puisse l'étonner
> ...


_

Excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Très drôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh m'oublie pas cette fois ci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de bol mon petit Finn: j'ai demenagé juste avant de partir


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _si la belle s'appelait lorna
> et qu'elle faisait causer les gars
> c'était qu'elle cherchait chez macgé
> quelqun qui puisse l'étonner
> ...






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... sur ce forum, n'importe qui zippe n'importe qui et n'importe quand !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ben , mon Thebig, c'est comme moi ces méandres inextricables, j'ai du mal, .....le matin au réveil




*En voilà au moins deux qui savent faire les choses comme il faut !!!!* sont contents de t' avoir rencontrée





_Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir été l'objet de tant d' attention !!!_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol mon petit Finn: j'ai demenagé juste avant de partir



Ca explique alors la présence de la petite mémé assise dans le fauteuil qui m'observait ...
Et puis .. maintenant que j'y pese ... c'était un minitel pas un Mac


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca explique alors la présence de la petite mémé assise dans le fauteuil qui m'observait ...



Elle t'a pas dit "mais tu ne sais pas cliquer!" des fois?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que toi aussi tu t'y mets ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis que sympathisant!


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

je remarque que la subtilité,la claivoyance,le talent,la classe,de   PETIRIX et MACELENE reconnaissent en l'arico sa qualité,alors que d'autres veulent le balancer a l'asile des vieux, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
m'en fou ,j'aurai au moins deux visite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1067017559aricosec">


*qui est pret a visiter l'arico*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />il peut crever !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />tient il n'est pas mort ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />moi ,je l'aime tant 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />je lui apporterait un ibook recouvert de peau d'oppossum
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

à voté


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2003)

Moi aussi  j' ai voté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

Bande de lèche-©


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _si la belle s'appelait lorna
> et qu'elle faisait causer les gars
> c'était qu'elle cherchait chez macgé
> quelqun qui puisse l'étonner
> ...




Bonjour Aricosec, et tout d'abord *MERCI*  pour ce gentil poème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Il y à pas mal de vrai (hihi)

j'ai ai ajouté quelques petites remarques, oui ça dénature l'oeuvre originale, veuillez m'en excuser !

si la belle s'appelait lorna
*(belle belle, faut pas non plus pousser !!!)*
et qu'elle faisait causer les gars
c'était qu'elle cherchait chez macgé
quelqun qui puisse l'étonner
* et lui parler de son PointG il ne faut pas l'oublier*
(ouais étonner comme rigoler, déconner...)
las elle rencontre des malotrus
qui voudrait caresser son *pull (?)*
point de seigneurs chez ces manants
ils ne pensent qu'au rentre dedans
*Seulement l'écran n'est pas assez grand*
quand l'arico parle de biche
*(naaan j'ai dit !)*
c'est parce qu'il reve de ses *Fiches* (cuisine)
on voit thebig se mettre en frais
et quand il lui parle de raie *(au câpre)*
il nous fait croire qu'c'est du poisson
vraiment il nous prend pour des *DINDONS*
on voit l'alem qui tente son coup
meme avec son petit bout
c'est un vaillant un casse cou
si la belle ne l'met pas a genoux
krystof se met au diapason
il lui apporte des bonbons
*mais ils n'ont pas l'air si bons*
faudra faire attention aux *ronds*
je garde finn pour la fin
et lui non plus n'est pas un saint
je l'est vu souvent dérapé
et tomber même *du pécher* 
*Et se casser le pied
Moralité :
Si ton extrémité tu veux garder
Lorna il ne faudra point embêter*


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Aricosec, et tout d'abord *MERCI*  pour ce gentil poème
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Un seul mot ,  et voilà ............c'est excellent ..........tu sais bien faire Lorna ............*


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Et se casser le pied
> Moralité :
> Si ton extrémité tu veux garder
> Lorna il ne faudra point embêter*





















Faut pas en vouloir trop au pépé, il a pas la vie facile...
Son vieux fauteuil consomme pas mal de roulettes en ce moment, et avec l'hiver qui arrive et ces roulettes/neiges bloquées à la douane, il se fait un peu de soucis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu ne craindras rien, on l'entend arriver de loin... _Scrouiiiitch...Scrouiiiitch..._ Et les roulettes sont grippées, elles ne tournent plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Un seul mot ,  et voilà ............c'est excellent ..........tu sais bien faire Lorna ............*




Merci bien Macelene !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* En voilà au moins deux qui savent faire les choses comme il faut !!!! sont contents de t' avoir rencontrée* 

Je suis vraiment touchée (non pas ce mot ça va être détourné encore ...euh ...), je suis toute émue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment touchée (non pas ce mot ça va être détourné encore ...euh ...), je suis toute émue








 c'est pas moi, j'le jure


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... sur ce forum, n'importe qui zippe n'importe qui et n'importe quand !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui bah forcément, si tu arrives en insultant les gens, faut pas t'étonner s'il t'arrive des bricoles


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment touchée (non pas ce mot ça va être détourné encore ...euh ...)


.
ce qui est dit est dit, ! touchée  *OU ?*


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas en vouloir trop au pépé, il a pas la vie facile...
> Son vieux fauteuil consomme pas mal de roulettes en ce moment, et avec l'hiver qui arrive et ces roulettes/neiges bloquées à la douane, il se fait un peu de soucis...
> 
> 
> ...


.
fait gaffe,jusqu'a maintenant je t'avais epargné, clébard malfaisant,si tu continue je te mettrai dans mon nouveau roman


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fait gaffe,jusqu'a maintenant je t'avais epargné, clébard malfaisant,si tu continue je te mettrai dans mon nouveau roman



c'est pas ça qui va faire grimper les ventes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Mais c'est l'hospice ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis-je me joindre à vous pour la verveine ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : manque plus que LucG


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est l'hospice ici !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suffit de demander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









laisses refroidir avant de boire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

m'a lair bien périmé votre breuvage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va pas nous en empoisoné un !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> laisses refroidir avant de boire








 Qui t'a dit que c'était pour boire ??? ... m'en vais la fumer cette herbe moelleuse et odorante !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'a dit que c'était pour boire ??? ... m'en vais la fumer cette herbe moelleuse et odorante !!!



Essaie plutot en intra-veineuse.
C'est pourtant marqué "Pépé s'pique" dessus !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant marqué "Pépé s'pique" dessus !!











 j'avais meme pas vu !! mouarffff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Essaie plutot en intra-veineuse








...impossible, dans ma vie, j'ai jamais eu de veine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















   Arf !


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'a dit que c'était pour boire ??? ... m'en vais la fumer cette herbe moelleuse et odorante !!!



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




déjà quand on me parle de clope, ça me donne automatiquement envie.... mais là... je fais quoi maintenant....

tout seul au bureau.... je vais aller m'en fumer un piti deyors.... donc....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big faut pas faire  ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et que cette p*!%$!* de neige arrête.... fait froid dehors pour fumer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (les quatres smileys verts réglementaires c'est ça non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et que cette p*!%$!* de neige arrête.... fait froid dehors pour fumer.... :



Ah parce qu'en plus t'as de la blanche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est du propre !!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...impossible, dans ma vie, j'ai jamais eu de veine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas sur un coup de sang ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et que cette p*!%$!* de neige arrête.... fait froid


Salut Philito ! C'est vrai que ça caille sur Bruxelles aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es dans quel coin ? ... moi c'est du coté d'Anderlecht !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Même pas sur un coup de sang ?


...quand j'étais plus jeune !!! Maintenant, les "coups de sang" se font de plus en plus rares !!!


----------



## Philito (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito ! C'est vrai que ça caille sur Bruxelles aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoi t'en veux aussi.... !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi je bosse à Ixelles mais live in schaerbeek !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez viens on peut s'en fumer un piti ensemble !!! 

t'as un 4x4, ça devrait aller pour arriver ici...!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...quand j'étais plus jeune !!! Maintenant, les "coups de sang" se font de plus en plus rares !!!








 et ça vient nous parler de gros pistil !!! pfffff


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et ça vient nous parler de gros pistil !!! pfffff








 mais tu ne pense qu'à ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et ça vient nous parler de gros pistil !!! pfffff


Euh ! Je crois que nous avons-là une excellente recrue pour le bar !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je crois que nous avons-là une excellente recrue pour le bar !!!



J'ai la nette impression qu'elle va te les rendre plus fréquents tes coups de sang


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais tu ne pense qu'à ça



Elle a juste compris comment il fallait vous prendre ! 
Arf!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous les mêmes!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste compris comment il fallait vous prendre !
> Arf!
> 
> 
> ...



toi, dans le genre "vierge effarouchée" tu fais fort


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la nette impression qu'elle va te les rendre plus fréquents tes coups de sang


...en ces temps-ci, c'est surtout des coups de sans !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> toi, dans le genre "vierge effarouchée" tu fais fort



Avec tous les ZIPs qui trainent ici, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne le suis plus !


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...en ces temps-ci, c'est surtout des coups de sans !!!



Même plus quelques coups de bourre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (hoooooo)

Pauvre vieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste compris comment il fallait vous prendre !
> Arf!
> 
> 
> ...









 par le bon bout !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> par le bon bout !



soit, mais avec délicatesse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous les ZIPs qui trainent ici, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne le suis plus !


...j'ai acheté des accessoires pour me protéger !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu glisses un ziploc dans ton pantalon et t'es paré !


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fait gaffe,jusqu'a maintenant je t'avais epargné, clébard malfaisant,si tu continue je te mettrai dans mon nouveau roman



Rhoooooooooooooo... Tout de suite les grands mots !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Continue, ça me flatte !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Et j'exige que ce panneau soit placé visiblement à l'entrée du bar !!!


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

[hors-sujet] elles deviennent quoi Kernic et Panel?? [/hors-sujet]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je crois que nous avons-là une excellente recrue pour le bar !!!




Hihi Merci , un tel compliment, d'une telle pointure du bar ...me va droit au coeur (coeur j'ai dit !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci TheBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> [hors-sujet] elles deviennent quoi Kernic et Panel?? [/hors-sujet]


Salut dude ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'instant, elles travaillent avec moi sur un projet, mais elles sont à cran ... faut pas les énerver !!!


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> par le bon bout !



Arff !

Y'en a bien 2 ou 3 qui doivent transpirer, là!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca m'fait nichon ni froid !


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut dude !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Je suis pressé de les revoir quand meme ces petites bestioles

*_ Tu nous as traité de BESTIOLES, AHHHHHHHHHHH* 

__ Noooooooooooooooooon_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore leurs yeux exorbités (...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Elle nous manquent a tous thebig. Fais kekchoze!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'adore leurs yeux exorbités (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 .... je vous mitonnerai quelque chose ce week-end !!! Arf !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut dude !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ben tu m'présentes pas ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles ont l'air sympas, ces souris !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oh ben tu m'présentes pas ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout dépend du coté où on se trouve


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2003)

Je ne voudrais pas jouer les gêneurs...
Mais il me semble que le sujet de ce fil était le point G :






Et là, je m'interroge ?

Je sais que dans le bar, les réponses ne viennent pas toujours à point quand on reprend le point de départ mais là, quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Qu'un tel sujet parte en ...

C'est quand même un comble !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je tenais à faire cette petite mise au point afin d'atténuer l'impression de pagaille, sinon de foutoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que certains (et je ne citerai point de noms, j'ai pas la place) pourraient donner d'un établissement respectable : le bar Mac G.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais à faire cette petite mise au point afin d'atténuer l'impression de pagaille, sinon de foutoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ca un bar sympa: la pagaille, le brouhaha, des discussions qui dérivent vers on ne sais où, des typent qui montent sur les tables... la vie quoi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oh ben tu m'présentes pas ???


...si tu veux faire connaissance, tu peux toujours aller  là


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> des typent qui montent sur les tables... la vie quoi!



Oui, enfin *sur* les tables, il me semble qu'il y en a qui n'y restent pas longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> des types qui montent sur les tables... la vie quoi!



... ou qui roulent dessous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2003)

Note perso pour Finn :

A partir de ce soir, et comme je présume certaines réactions, tu pourras modifier la devise qui est dans ta signature :

"Avec Panther, t'es sur le derrière ! ... tu l'as reçu ? tu l'as dans le c..."


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note perso pour Finn :
> "Avec Panther, t'es sur le derrière ! ... tu l'as reçu ? tu l'as dans le c..."




_aaaaaahhh ccrèm-euuuh Nivéaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note perso pour Finn :
> 
> A partir de ce soir, et comme je présume certaines réactions, tu pourras modifier la devise qui est dans ta signature :
> 
> "Avec Panther, t'es sur le derrière ! ... tu l'as reçu ? tu l'as dans le c..."


----------



## PetIrix (25 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Avec Panther, t'es sur le derrière ! ... tu l'as reçu ? tu l'as dans le c..."



Tu l'as acheté, 't'es fait b..... !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as acheté, 't'es fait b..... !!


tu l'as toujours pas, t'es chocolat
tu l'as pas pris, t'as rien compris
t'l'as pas voulu, alors t'es foutu !











euuuh et puis .....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas en vouloir trop au pépé, il a pas la vie facile...
> Son vieux fauteuil consomme pas mal de roulettes en ce moment, et avec l'hiver qui arrive et ces roulettes/neiges bloquées à la douane, il se fait un peu de soucis...
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAH mais je parlais pas de lui !


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si tu veux faire connaissance, tu peux toujours aller  là



Arghhhh !!! Non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS : enchanté de faire ta connaissance Lorna !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh !!! Non !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben enchantée également !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS (à moi) : pourquoi Arghhhhhh ????


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben enchantée également !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'on y voit la photo du sieur bebert, sur l'écran...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on y voit la photo du sieur bebert, sur l'écran...














  NooooOOOOOooooOOOOOOn, c'est lui  ???????? 

Bijouuur Bébert !!!


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS (à moi) : pourquoi Arghhhhhh ????



non, rien (air de rien)


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Re-arghhh ! Grillé par Nato Kino !!! Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> non, rien (air de rien)



trop tard quelqu'un (dont je tairais le nom) t'a grillé !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Re-arghhh ! Grillé par Nato Kino !!! Merci !



Je lui ai laissé le bénéfice du doute, je n'ai pas mis la photo en question !!


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> trop tard quelqu'un (dont je tairais le nom) t'a grillé !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> trop tard quelqu'un (dont je tairais le nom) t'a grillé !!!


Ben me v'là anonyme maintenant !!


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai laissé le bénéfice du doute, je n'ai pas mis la photo en question !!



Oui, j'avoue, c'est moi :


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avoue, c'est moi :



_*Mouahahahahahahahaha !!*_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben me v'là anonyme maintenant !!








 ben non mais je voulais te protéger des éventuelles représailles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avoue, c'est moi :





> Jusqu'au jour où leurs petits coeurs ne purent supporter une trop forte émotion....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'croyez plutôt que c'était toi...là !!!


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon, pour ce qui est du pointG j'ai décortiqué la fonction recherche de MacG et j'ai pas encore trouvé....


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi j'croyez plutôt que c'était toi...là !!!



Ah mince... C'est déjà *halloween* !!!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah mince... C'est déjà *halloween* !!!















 MDR


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben non mais je voulais te protéger des éventuelles représailles !!!


Trop zentiiiiiiiiille toi !! 
Mais le bebert, il fait peur mais il est pas méchant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce qui est du pointG j'ai décortiqué la fonction recherche de MacG et j'ai pas encore trouvé....



oui et puis juste entre nous Lumai ...z'ont pas l'air doués !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Trop zentiiiiiiiiille toi !!
> Mais le bebert, il fait peur mais il est pas méchant.



Je sais sais, mais que veux-tu c'est mon instinct,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis ch'uis pas une balance moi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hop ' &gt;


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui et puis juste entre nous Lumai ...z'ont pas l'air doués !



Pourtant je l'ai vu, il est bien là !!!


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

J'ai bien trouvé un schéma mais c'est pas vraiment clair...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien trouvé un schéma mais c'est pas vraiment clair...






*Oulalala, ça m'a l' air bien compliqué ce Point "G"*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien trouvé un schéma mais c'est pas vraiment clair...




C'est qu'il fait plutot sombre dans ce coin là


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Y en a même qui disent que ça sert qu'à faire parler...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même qui disent que ça sert qu'à faire parler...



Parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusqu'a présent je n'ai jamais obtenu que sons inarticulés...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

Ayé j'ai trouvé sa localisation et meme des consignes en cas de demande d'intervention...


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2003)

une petite comptine de nuit
.
_en cherchant le point g
j'ai trouvé un p'tit loup
mais il m'a bien baisé
c'était un loup garou
maint'nant je traine la nuit
dans le bar de macg
en attendant celui
que je pourrais croquer
si ce fut un vampire
qui m'avait attaquer
là ça serait bien pire
il me faudrait sucer
alors votre point g
permettez ches amis
je ne veut plus l'chercher
je retourne dans mon lit
_


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une petite comptine de nuit
> .
> _en cherchant le point g
> j'ai trouvé un p'tit loup
> ...













et que ta nuit soit peuplée de rêves bien au chaud sous les couverture.


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

On a retrouvé le Point G :






Ne bougez plus.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé le Point G :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben si, justement


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé le Point G :


.





.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bon ...

j'ai mené ma propre enquête, vu que toute cette histoire n'avance pas beaucoup !!!!

voivi (Put....de dents ....grrr, qui m'avait parlé de dentiste par ici ?????? )mon premier rapport (en image) ...
la suite prochainement ...


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2003)

c'est bien vrai,THEBIG nous a dit la verité,il part en week-end
.


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon ...
> 
> j'ai mené ma propre enquête, vu que toute cette histoire n'avance pas beaucoup !!!!



Ça a l'air de te perturber quand même un peu cette histoire de Point G... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peut-être qu'un manuel, détaillé, avec quelques images... Tu sais, le trucs, là, avec des poses pas croyables... Le gros livre, avec tout plein d'histoires...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air de te perturber quand même un peu cette histoire de Point G...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le gros livre il parle de quoi ??
De loopings , de triple sauts, de flip arrière ??
J'ai trouvé ça moi ds Kamasutra













c'est pas ça dont tu parles


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ça dont tu parles



Heuuuu... Non !! Je n'ai pas de brevet de pilote moi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air de te perturber quand même un peu cette histoire de Point G...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Moi je lis pas j'agis !!!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je lis pas j'agis !!!!



Ben tu ne devrais plus avoir besoin de nous pour le trouver alors.


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Et puis si tu trouves le point F, et bah c'est juste à côté.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je lis pas j'agis !!!!



exemple de la supériorité du manuel sur l'intellectuel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Sympa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime le coté orange très macgeneration


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sympa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 merci !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

bin dis donc, Lorna, Ma Biche, tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips et de démonstrations du Point G...


----------



## benjamin (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bin dis donc, Lorna, Ma Biche, tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips et de démonstrations du Point G...



Devant tant de Zips, il faut sévir.






Non mais


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Devant tant de Zips, il faut sévir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un peu  _gros_, non ?


----------



## benjamin (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est un peu  _gros_, non ?



Oui, on me le dit souvent quand je le montre.


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on me le dit souvent quand je le montre.



on m'a dit que c'était plutot rare en ce moment  d'ailleurs !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on me le dit souvent quand je le montre.
















hihihihi ... très drôle !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bin dis donc, Lorna, Ma Biche, tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips et de démonstrations du Point G...




&gt;&gt;&gt;tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ah bon ou ça ???


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Et surtout surréaliste


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2003)

G-Spot   (Jill Jones - 1987)
------
F is for frustration
  I'm looking forward, is it really there?
I is instigation
  I'm listening to the voice beneath my hair
N is for the naked body
  and for what my naked eye can't see

  G-spot, G-spot
  Where, oh where can you be?

A is for America
  and for the things you read in magazines
L is for location
  I am a clock the time is 9:15
L is for the lust we share
  we want to know the infamous pleasure

  G-spot, G-spot
  Where, oh where can you be?

Y is for my yearnin'
  my burnin' into mystery
  G-spot, G-spot
  Where, oh where can you be?

  G-spot
  G-spot
  G-spot

  Uhhuuh, yeah


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bin dis donc, Lorna, *Ma Biche*, tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips et de démonstrations du Point G...





















no coment !


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> &gt;&gt;&gt;tu dois être gatée avec autant de Zips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne sois pas si impatiente. Ton tour viendra, comme tout le monde ici. Certains, hélas, ne sont plus là pour en parler.


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas si impatiente. Ton tour viendra, comme tout le monde ici. Certains, hélas, ne sont plus là pour en parler.



Oui, mais ceux-là c'était des pros, des incompris, des mal aimés,  qui ne rentraient pas dans le moule, bien trop en avance sur leur temps.


----------



## aricosec (26 Octobre 2003)

je ne comprend pas votre frustration ?
des dezippeurs il y en a plein sur le web


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas votre frustration ?
> des dezippeurs il y en a plein sur le web


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas votre frustration ?
> des dezippeurs il y en a plein sur le web



Comprends pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas.









 Ben on est deux !!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas.



Une espèce de bromure de synthèse en cour d'élaboration... Mais ils n'ont pas encore tester le produit, ce n'est qu'une version bêta.


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

L'arico veut sûrement parler de  ça. Les zip et les unzip sont très répendus dans le monde PC. D'où cette boutade


----------



## nato kino (27 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> L'arico veut sûrement parler de  ça. Les zip et les unzip sont très répendus dans le monde PC. D'où cette boutade





Sans blague ?


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sans blague ?



Ah bon ? Tu connais ? J'aurais pas cru !


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

Quelle boutade !! Trop ce aricosec. Non, vraiment, n'en jetez plus, c'est trop fort !!


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quelle boutade !! Trop ce aricosec. Non, vraiment, n'en jetez plus, c'est trop fort !!



Tu pourrais faire un effort !


----------



## aricosec (27 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quelle boutade !! Trop ce aricosec. Non, vraiment, n'en jetez plus, c'est trop fort !!


.
pourquoi ? ,j'ai dit une connerie


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

Bah non, justement. C'est ça qui est louche


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, justement. C'est ça qui est louche



ben voilà, encore une fois je reviens après un peu d'absence, et je ne comprends plus rien !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon...euh ...tout le monde va bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus de petites images rigolotes ? non ?


----------



## bebert (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, encore une fois je reviens après un peu d'absence, et je ne comprends plus rien !!!!!



Bienvenue au bar !!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, encore une fois je reviens après un peu d'absence, et je ne comprends plus rien !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est plutot si tu comprenais quelque chose, que ça serait grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ici le non sens est une religion,qu'il faut assimiler ou mourir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
c'est quelquefois un doux regal,une sorte de breuvage a deguster sans retenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






aaahhhh........aahhh..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le pied en sommes


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> plus de petites images rigolotes ? non ?



En voila une






trouvée avec google image mots cles "image rigolote"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En voila une
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 humhum ...j'ai dit "rigolotes" !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS :Il est C.... ce Google parfois !


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Dis moi Lorna, de tes recherches sur le point G...  tu en es où ???

       donne des nouvelles, qu'on puisse en profiter

:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2004)

...le chemin le plus court pour aller d'un point G à un autre point G passe directement et obligatoirement par une baffe dans la tronche ! ... dixit : ma femme !!!!!
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse: :casse:


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...le chemin le plus court pour aller d'un point G à un autre point G passe directement et obligatoirement par une baffe dans la tronche ! ... dixit : ma femme !!!!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse: :casse:


Rhôôôôô, mon pauvre TheBigounet...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Lorna, de tes recherches sur le point G... tu en es où ???
> 
> donne des nouvelles, qu'on puisse en profiter
> 
> :love:


c'est devenu un sujet sur la spéléo ?   

Il y a des gens qui sont partis à *La Recherche du Point G*, et qui ne sont jamais revenus...jamais.


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui sont partis à *La Recherche du Point G*, et qui ne sont jamais revenus...jamais.


ah bon :mouais:  t'es certain de ça ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah bon :mouais: t'es certain de ça ???


Absolument certain : j'ai moi même des ami(e)s qui ont disparu, et d'autres qu'on a retrouvé morts dans leur lit (les yeux grands ouverts de stupeur  ).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'me suis pas trompée de site ...hein ? c'est bien là ...
> 
> je vous ai apporté la pub qui disait que c'était ici ...alors moi ...
> 
> ...



Un an et quelques jours plus tard ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un an et quelques jours plus tard ...




«Pfff si elles savaient...» Lorna désespérée en parlant de... Lo? ...  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Belles remontées de sujets aujourd'hui. :love:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

On avait déjà un Archiviste, et maintenant une Archéologue..  

Continue à fouiller Lorna !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On avait déjà un Archiviste, et maintenant une Archéologue..
> 
> Continue à fouiller Lorna !



je fouille, je fouille mais ..; mais Ah ah AhtchooooOOOUUUUmm !!  :sick: cette poussière !


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je fouille, je fouille mais ..; mais Ah ah AhtchooooOOOUUUUmm !! :sick: cette poussière !


Oui, Oui, je sais ce que certains vont penser  

Mais c'est *JUSTE* des masques contre la poussière...!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Oui, je sais ce que certains vont penser
> 
> Mais c'est *JUSTE* des masques contre la poussière...!



 C'est quel bonnet au juste là ...? parce que je suis pas sûre que ce soit ma taille  :rateau:    

PS : ben quoi  j'ai un grand nez !  :rose:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je fouille, je fouille mais ..; mais Ah ah AhtchooooOOOUUUUmm !!  :sick: cette poussière !


 De la poussière ?! Je croyais qu'un bon archiviste travaillait sans poussière ? C'est inquiétant, ce que tu nous dis-là. Si ça se vérifie, c'est licenciement direct ! 

 En tout cas, ravi de voir qu'on sait encore poster "normalement"


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De la poussière ?! Je croyais qu'un bon archiviste travaillait sans poussière ? C'est inquiétant, ce que tu nous dis-là. Si ça se vérifie, c'est licenciement direct !
> 
> En tout cas, ravi de voir qu'on sait encore poster "normalement"


Si tu suivais correctement  
tu saurais : Mademoiselle Lorna, Archéologue Certifiée Conforme à la Charte.


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> «Pfff si elles savaient...» Lorna désespérée en parlant de... Lo? ...  :love:


Non, non, en ce qui me concerne   elle est désesperée parce qu'elle sait qu'elles savent !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, en ce qui me concerne   elle est désesperée parce qu'elle sait qu'elles savent !



 :mouais: ouais et là : c'est le drame !


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu suivais correctement
> tu saurais : Mademoiselle Lorna, Archéologue Certifiée Conforme à la Charte.


 Je suis ! C'est toi qui lis mal. Les archéologues, leur boulot, c'est la boue et la poussière, justement. Les archivistes, c'est justement de tenir les archives proprement. Celui qu'on avait embauché était prétenduement Archiviste paléontologue première classe, si je me rappelle bien. Avec un grade pareil, si les archives sont pleines de poussière, il risque, _lui_, le licenciement! 

 Lorna, elle est pleine de bonne volonté. Tant qu'elle y va pas à la truelle, aux archives, tout va bien, mais elle a l'air de faire du travail propre. Là dessus, faut avouer, c'est pas un mauvais coup.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, en ce qui me concerne   elle est désesperée parce qu'elle sait qu'elles savent !


 Ah Lo, tu étais là ?!   :rateau:


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Novembre 2004)

Rolala comment je fais newbie à coté de toi... pas d'avatar, trois malheureuses barres vertes, meme pas 500 posts... On voit qui a le mac !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu suivais correctement
> tu saurais : Mademoiselle Lorna, Archéologue Certifiée Conforme à la Charte.



Voila j'allais le dire, je ne suis pas archiviste mais archéologue ... et l'archéologie sans poussière ...?   

Aaatchoummm ! (ppff c'est reparti !)   

Qui c'est qui s'amuse à mettre en marche la soufflerie alors qu'elle n'a pas été nettoyée ????   

Bébert : les travaux tu les fais chez toi : tu s'ras gentil, tu laisses les "sous sols" macgéens pour les pros, merci  !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Rolala comment je fais newbie à coté de toi... pas d'avatar, trois malheureuses barres vertes, meme pas 500 posts... On voit qui a le mac !



Aaah on fait moins l'malin là !


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaah on fait moins l'malin là !


 ça tient à peu de choses, quand-même, la domination.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Rolala comment je fais newbie à coté de toi... pas d'avatar, trois malheureuses barres vertes, meme pas 500 posts... On voit qui a le mac !



Moi j'en vois que deux...  :mouais:  :mouais: En plus elles sont vertes?    Quand on saura tout...  Ah, mais je comprends Sylko t'a volé la troisième.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Bah, le point G, c'est quand la muqueuse devient grumeleuse (oki, je débarque dans le thread, mais j'assène aussi une vérité première !)      (fallait au moins ça  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna, ton esprit d'à-propos va sûrement en toucher plus d'un


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

je vous laisse le droit de traduire


----------



## Dedalus (16 Novembre 2004)

Et hop, C'est ça s'envoyer en l'air !


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

le site officiel du point G en Gelbique.


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

Et si on remontait celui là ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Lorna for the very first time a dit:
			
		

> j'me suis pas trompée de site ...hein ? c'est bien là ...
> 
> je vous ai apporté la pub qui disait que c'était ici ...alors moi ...
> 
> ...



Houlaaa ça rajeunit pas tout ça !
C'est quand la pleine lune ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

La laisse est trop longue, elle peut sortir de la cuisine...


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Mise à part dans ma tête, j'lai jamais trouvé le Grafenberg....

Autrement que vive les boutons


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mise à part dans ma tête, j'lai jamais trouvé le Grafenberg....
> 
> Autrement que vive les boutons


 Voila un message qui manque singulièrement de doigté.


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila un message qui manque singulièrement de doigté.


C'est un appel à l'aide


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila un message qui manque singulièrement de doigté.



Une mise à l'index ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une mise à l'index ??



pour pouvoir mettre les pouces :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour pouvoir mettre les pouces :rateau:



les pouces, les pouces, les pouces...... :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

majeur, ou s'abstenir


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> majeur, ou s'abstenir



de toute façon toi tu en est dépourvu a cause de tes nageoires


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

moi, je peux mettre le bec.... :casse:  :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon toi tu en est dépourvu a cause de tes nageoires


  

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Les papillons en l'air
Et les fourmis par terre
Chacun est à sa place
Il n'y a pas de mystère
Sauf.

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi

Prends un petit poisson
Glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
Pour se tirer la langue

Ne me regarde pas
Comme ça tout de travers
Qui fait le premier pas
Pour s'aimer à l'envers

Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi
Toi, toi mon toit
Toi, toi mon tout mon roi


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Prends un petit poisson
> Glisse-le entre mes jambes
> 
> ...
> ...



Toi, avec tous tes toits, tu vas t'attirer une tuile, et tu raleras quand on te présentera l'ardoise !


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaa ça rajeunit pas tout ça !
> C'est quand la pleine lune ? :mouais:


 
Et alors   ?
Y'a pas d'âge pour prendre son pied


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Prends un petit poisson
> Glisse-le entre mes jambes
> Il n'y a pas de raison
> Pour se tirer la langue
> ...



la version spéciale pour ce thread c'est:  "toi, toi mon doigt" ... :rose:  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la version spéciale pour ce thread c'est:  "toi, toi mon doigt" ... :rose:  :love:    :rateau:





pffffff   il n'y a pas que le doigt dans la vie ......


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et alors   ?
> Y'a pas d'âge pour prendre son pied



oui, il n'y a pas d'age, bon j'ai pas d'APN sous la main pour pendre le miens la :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff   il n'y a pas que le doigt dans la vie ......


Non, c'est vrai, ya aussi la main !  :love:
Désolé robertav, je n'ai pas pu résister... à cette perche


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est vrai, ya aussi la main !  :love:
> Désolé robertav, je n'ai pas pu résister... à cette perche



NON :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Une perche pour le point G c'est trop !


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff   il n'y a pas que le doigt dans la vie ......




Moi j'bénis Ridley et Davenport qui ont permis sans le savoir la fabrication d'un de mes jouets préféré :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> No limit !



question taille....euhhhhhh si quand même!!!


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2005)

Ne s'use pas lorsqu'on s'en sert. 

Quant à la taille, pour le point G, ça sert à rien, même les micropénis peuvent le stimuler.


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne s'use pas lorsqu'on s'en sert.
> 
> Quant à la taille, pour le point G, ça sert à rien, même les micropénis peuvent le stimuler.



MOUAIS :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la taille, pour le point G, ça sert à rien, même les micropénis peuvent le stimuler.


et tu en sais quelquechose


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu en sais quelquechose


 Les scientifiques, ça se documentent toujours, tu sais. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

Même qu'ils font des expériences


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même qu'ils font des expériences



Des promesses hélvétique...j'avais encore jamais lu


----------



## rezba (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même qu'ils font des expériences


Ah ça oui, beaucoup. On a jamais rien trouvé de mieux que l'empirisme. Et toujours douter des résultats acquis sur des échantillons trop limités, hein! Et en plus, moi je suis super inductif dans mes méthodes, faut que j'accumule le terrain avant de pouvoir problématiser quoique ce soit.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

Testons les hypothèses !


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

ça va se finir en AES tout ça :modo: :modo:


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2006)

Certains l'ont trouvé, d'autres pas....

Bon alors ce Point* G...
:rateau:
*​


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2006)

(A propos du pied).



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, il n'y a pas d'age, bon j'ai pas d'APN sous la main pour pendre le miens la :rateau:



Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre la signification de ce post ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Qu'est ce que c'est? le point G. quelle merveilleuse création? Est ce quelqu'un pourrait m'en donner le mode d'emploi précis? Non, c'est ce que me dit tout le temps ma blonde: arrêtes de taper sur ton clavier et passe le jet.

J'ai bon là?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

c'est pourtant pas compliqué faut juste avoir le bon driver:rose:


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant pas compliqué faut juste avoir le bon driver:rose:


Et être bien cablé....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

merci Ned pour cette tite précision  je vois qu'entre poissons çà coule de source


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (A propos du pied).
> 
> 
> 
> Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre la signification de ce post ?



Y voulait p'têt dire qu'il en avait encore sous le pied s'il se prenait par la main ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Euh quelle remontée ...  pff c'est même plein de poussière d'ailleurs ...aaaa aaaah aaaatchoooouuum ! :sick: :hein:




			
				Lornatoutenouvelle a dit:
			
		

> j'me suis pas trompée de site ...hein ? c'est bien là ...
> 
> je vous ai apporté la pub qui disait que c'était ici ...alors moi ...
> 
> ...



 La pub est mensongère !!!! C'est pas avec MacG que vous allez le trouver !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh quelle remontée ...  pff c'est même plein de poussière d'ailleurs ...aaaa aaaah aaaatchoooouuum ! :sick: :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah y zqt , elle l'a eu :roseôv:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ah y est , elle l'a eu :roseôv:love:


enfin!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ah y zqt , elle l'a eu :roseôv:love:


J'ai pas compris la phrase de mackie ..mais celle-là je dois dire ... :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh quelle remontée ...  pff c'est même plein de poussière d'ailleurs ...aaaa aaaah aaaatchoooouuum ! :sick: :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut demander aux bonnes personnes aussi. 
Si tu traines qu'avec des moustachus et des chauvus...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander aux bonnes personnes aussi.
> Si tu traines qu'avec des moustachus et des chauvus...


 Que Dieu© m'en garde...des moustachus ... :affraid:

  Vous z'en faites pas il va bien (merci de prendre de ses nouvelles :rose: ) ... mais moins je vois MacG plus je vois Gégé alors bon  ... d'où ma dénonciation de pub mensongère !


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Que Dieu© m'en garde...des moustachus ... :affraid:
> 
> Vous z'en faites pas il va bien (merci de prendre de ses nouvelles :rose: ) ... mais moins je vois MacG plus je vois Gégé alors bon  ... d'où ma dénonciation de pub mensongère !


MacGégé ?..... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> MacGégé ?..... :mouais:



MacGégène : "Nous affons les moyens té fou faire barler !"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Enfin Pascal! le point G à la gégène! reprends toi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

463 posts, 24 pages et une seule lettre pour intriguer un homme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

VOUI, rahh mais quelle lettre aussi. A elle seule, tout un programme, que dis je un roman d'aventure (s), une épopée épique (et pic et cholégramme), de la recherche fondamentale (et non pas fondementale).

Ah, l'éternel féminin....:rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est? le point G. quelle merveilleuse création? Est ce quelqu'un pourrait m'en donner le mode d'emploi précis? Non, c'est ce que me dit tout le temps ma blonde: arrêtes de taper sur ton clavier et passe le jet.
> 
> J'ai bon là?



Ici, t'as bon que pour l'utilisation du mot blonde. C'est toujours et uniuqement l'amoureuse 

Pour le reste... disons qu'il ne faut pas trop rester devant le clavier, paraît que ça diminue grandement la production (because chaleur induite et autres phénomènes).:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> VOUI, rahh mais quelle lettre aussi. A elle seule, tout un programme, que dis je un roman d'aventure (s), une épopée épique (et pic et cholégramme), de la recherche fondamentale (et non pas fondementale).
> 
> Ah, l'éternel féminin....:rose:



A nos âges Olivier on cherche plus cette lettre n'est pas l'essentiel n'est-ce-pas? y'a d'autres voies:rose: 
moi j'dis vive la journée d'la femme! on a le droit de tt dire aujourd'hui hummmm:rose: 
ah, l'éternel masculin:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

oui, cet animal au regard si doux...

Je le regardais partir dans cette aurore blafarde
tenir son chien d'une main sure
fumer sa pipe avec délectation....


Jusqu'à ce qu'il découvre la bière et le Lagavulin, et là: Patatras, c'est le gros bourin qui débarque


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Enfin Pascal! le point G à la gégène! reprends toi.



Pourquoi ? J'en ai titillé quelques uns, des points G levés chez Gégène, lorsque j'étais jeune homme !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

t'as titillé le point G dans les bals musette! :afraid::afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> t'as titillé le point G dans les bals musette! :afraid::afraid:



J'ai dit "*levés* chez Gégène", Evidemment, après, on trouvait un coin tranquille ... Comme mon petit studio, par exemple ... 



EDIT : Au fait, à cette époque, c'était plus "disco" que "musette", Gégène !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> t'as titillé le point G dans les bals musette! :afraid::afraid:



l'a ripé sur son clavier, l'a voulu dire sous les bas en nuisette


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

arf, je t'imagine en pantalon pat' d'ef avec les tiags et la chemise négligemment ouverte avec les ray-ban accroché; Le tout dansant sur saturday naït Fever sous la boule à facette


Maintenant, rien que d'y penser:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> arf, je t'imagine en pantalon pat' d'ef avec les tiags et la chemise négligemment ouverte avec les ray-ban accroché; Le tout dansant sur saturday naït Fever sous la boule à facette
> 
> 
> Maintenant, rien que d'y penser:rose:



Ben moi, c'était plus Jean, blouson et bottes de moto, et le Cromwell posé sur la table était pour beaucoup dans mes succès, en le voyant, elles imaginaient déjà qu'elles ne rentreraient pas en RER


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

cromwell à part, tout pareil. C'était plus Brando en moche que travolta. Mais bon, roulez la nuit à la recherche du petit coin sympa sous les étoiles et partir à l'aventure vers ce St graal du G....


----------



## NED (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> 463 posts, 24 pages et une seule lettre pour intriguer un homme :love:


Nous aussi les hommes nous avons notre point sensible....Mais je connais pas la lettre....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, cet animal au regard si doux...
> 
> Je le regardais partir dans cette aurore blafarde
> tenir son chien d'une main sure
> ...



ou plutôt Il paraît que de s'acheter un chien et de lui faire
prendre sa petite marche quotidienne
est salutaire pour l'animal et pour son maître !
la marche est un excellent exercice, génère une perte de poids
entraîne un regain d'énergie,permet de sortir de sa maison
Certaines personnes n'ont pas compris
le principe semble-t-il !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nous aussi les hommes nous avons notre point sensible....Mais je connais pas la lettre....




 :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2006)

ta gueule.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

Le running gag du jour...


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.




Tiens, ça nous fera des vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.


 [façon Djonny ON]Quoi ma gueule qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?[façon Djonny OFF]
 Vala un p'tit coup de Jonnhy Johnny (aarg je sais jamais où placer le H :hein.. et ça va mieux 

 Bon Alors mon petit Sonny t'es chez moi ici, dans mon_ intimité même_ tu vois ...mon fil sacré .. ma toute première fois sur le bar ..alors tu comprendras j'en suis sûre ... que je ne peux accepter un tel langage. :hein:

 Que je t'y reprenne plus !


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

on dit...macGé !
ou macG !
il est là le point...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.




le point G ne se situe pas à cet endroit pour info...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça nous fera des vacances.


 
ta gueule.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

T'as bien dormi, toi :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien dormi, toi :love:


 
Oui assez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui assez...



Ta gueule !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Faut pas chercher des poux à sonny : il est chauve.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule !



Non, toujours rien 


PS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attention son.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas chercher des poux à sonny : il est chauve.



Y vit pas en Belgique, on ne peux pas lui chercher d'époux !


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nous aussi les hommes nous avons notre point sensible....Mais je connais pas la lettre....



Q ?
X ?
E ou F ? (il ne situe pas sur votre corps celui-là...mais c'est un gros bonnet !)


 

Bon je reviens je vais le chercher....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Q ?
> X ?
> E ou F ? (il ne situe pas sur votre corps celui-là...mais c'est un gros bonnet !)
> 
> ...



A en croire le sujet voisin ... je pense que t'es pas loin !


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reviens je vais le chercher....


Ayé !
T'as trouvé?


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

Pitain je l'ai trouvé ce fil !\o/ Ouééééé. Bon, si on en faisait un truc féminin justement, au milieu de tous ces sujets à la testostérone en effervescence ? Mmmh ? En plus je trouve que c'est un très bon sujet.  J'm'en vais faire un peu de ménage là dedans, la poussière...des rideaux jolis...et hop ! Un bon bar de nanas. Y aurait même moyen d'y poster des revendications, genre une modo femme. Vive la parité. Et un peu de fesses fermes et velues, pas toujours de la grognasse prépubère. Voilou.



Ouais Ok je vais me coucher, ça vaut mieux:mouais: , mais p'tin, j'aimerais bien un peu plus de féminité dans ce lupanard. Un p'tit moit/moit quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Tu sais, y en a déjà eu des filles modos. Pas très sympa pour elles.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

en tous cas, c'est pas comme ça qu'on va le trouver le point G


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

A
B 
C 
D
E
F
...................................


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

...G !    

http://pages.globetrotter.net/mcordeau/humour-2006/pointg-g.htm

:casse:


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> ...G !
> 
> http://pages.globetrotter.net/mcordeau/humour-2006/pointg-g.htm
> 
> :casse:




Quand le clique droit ne marche pas, il suffit de  regarder le code source ou utiliser une capture d'ecran :rateau:  











je sors->   <-


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

merci Jojo G compris


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

Y'a peut-être pas de point G chez les sirènes?
Z'ont déjà pas de pieds, comment veut-tu qu'elle le prennent (leur pied)....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'a peut-être pas de point G chez les sirènes?
> Z'ont déjà pas de pieds, comment veut-tu qu'elle le prennent (leur pied)....





GTOQP  maintenant GVTKC:rateau: car G200LOQI


----------



## NED (4 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> GTOQP  maintenant GVTKC:rateau: car G200LOQI



Tant que t'as pas 2LOQ ca va...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'as pas 2LOQ ca va...



 G pas Osé:rose: fais gaffe il va rappliquer...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2006)

Quelle bonne idée en fait d'avoir remonté ce sujet pendant que les toilettes étaient occupées


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée en fait d'avoir remonté ce sujet pendant que les toilettes étaient occupées



Oui, et de plus, comme par hasard ce sont encore les mêmes qui se font remarquer. Fatiguant, tout ca.

Bien, donc je pense que nous avons fait le tour de la question et que nous pouvons fermer ce sujet.


----------

